# Belly Boat Flossen ?



## fxschmxxstxrp (14. Juli 2016)

Mit welchen Flossen (Wathose mit Stiefel/ohne Stiefel)
 seit ihr unterwegs ?


----------



## Rosi (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Wathose mit Stiefeln und Geräteflossen. Flossenfoto hier.


----------



## dreampike (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Wathose mit Füßlingen und Extra-Schuhen. Flossen: 

http://www.obooto.de/zubehoer/flossen/hart-fins/index.php

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## AllroundAlex (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Ich habe auch Flossen aus dem Tauchsport.

Anfangs hatte ich die kleinen-Stummel-Dinger von Ron Thompson aber damit bin ich nicht gut klar gekommen. Die waren mir eindeutig zu klein und ich bin damit nicht ordentlich vorwärts gekommen. Ich habe zwar schon von anderen Anglern gehört, dass diese Bein-/Knie-/Fußgelenkschmerzen mit den großen Flossen haben, was bei mir aber nicht der Fall ist.

Wenn du überlegen solltest dir welche zu holen, teste die am besten vor den Kauf #h


----------



## Rosi (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Naja, ob Wathose mit oder ohne Stiefel ist eine Glaubensfrage. Wenn du ein Spinnfischer bist, wirst du die selbe Wathose auch für dein Belly verwenden. Ist ja naheliegend. Und du wirst damit auch z.B. zu deinem Bootsliegeplatz waten. Oder Fliegenfischen. Deinem Angelhöker wäre es natürlich lieber, wenn du für jede Art eine extra Wathose zu hängen hast. Blos wer hat so viel Platz?
Die kurzen Flossen sind weit verbreitet, ich komme damit nicht vorwärts.


----------



## MaxWax (11. November 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Moin Männer,

um das Thema hier noch einmal aufzugreifen, ich war bisher in den warmen Monaten auch immer mit Gerätefloßen aus dem Tauchbereich unterwegs. In diese passen jedoch die Stiefel der Wathose nicht hinein.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen, welche Modelle extrem breite Stiefel/Neoprenschuhaufnahmen haben, in die die Gummistiefel der Wathose passen ? 

Danke und Gruß,

Max


----------



## AllroundAlex (12. November 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Meine Ersatzflossen habe ich mir letzten Sommer beim Discounter geholt. die haben nur 15€ gekostet und da kommst du bequem mit Stiefel rein.

Hier das alte Angebot:
http://www.aktuelleangebote.eu/al/1216-penny-markt-prospekt/penny-prospekt-1216-seite-8.html

Und hier bekommst du ähnliche Flossen das ganze Jahr über:
http://www.sportabteilung.de/Aqua_Lung_Taucherflossen_Powerflex_verstellbar.htm


----------



## banzinator (12. November 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Wathose mit Stiefel. Flossen sind Mares Plana Avanti X3. Top teile.


----------



## MaxWax (12. November 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Danke Männer, ich werde nächste Woche einfachmal samt Wathose in unsere beiden Tauchshops in Hannover fahren und das ganze probieren.
Bin ja auf die Blicke der Verkäufer gespannt...


----------



## racoon (12. November 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat Flossen ?*

Notfalls kannst Du auch in normalen Klamotten in den Laden gehen und einen Watschuh mitnehmen.


----------

